# wheels



## Gary Max (Jun 2, 2012)

I like tools on wheels------easy to move out of the way. This is the bandsaw that I just adopted a couple weeks ago.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a lot of things on wheels too, and what I don't have on wheels I built bases that I can run my pallet jack under to move around. It's nice to be able to move things when ya buy something else for the shop.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 4, 2012)

I have almost everything on wheels that is feasible need to in my tiny shop.


----------



## David (Jun 4, 2012)

Gary, that looks like a kysor-Johnson.  I have one and put it on wheels also.  Very heavy machine indeed.
How is the cut?

David


----------



## burnrider (Jun 4, 2012)

I put the bandsaw on wheels. A floor lock makes it versatile.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 6, 2012)

David said:


> Gary, that looks like a kysor-Johnson. I have one and put it on wheels also. Very heavy machine indeed.
> How is the cut?
> 
> David




David so far I am very happy with the cut. I am working on setting up a new coolant system with a 5 gallon tank. After I get done with that I am going to give her a good tune up. It looks like there are several ways to adjust the tracking.


----------



## David (Jun 6, 2012)

My saw makes a nice cut now, but I'm going to get a new blade and try to fine tune as well.  

David


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 20, 2012)

I would be shocked if they could beat the deals from Enco-----plus I always get free shipping.


----------



## SamIAm (Jun 20, 2012)

some one else here said something like "if its not up against the wall it must have wheels."

Ive discovered wheels are pretty sturdy these days. my entire shop is on wheels. (well not entire but close)

Love em.. no matter the project I always calculate in for wheels!


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 20, 2012)

surfside said:


> How much discount do you get from Enco?



I wait for the discounts----- free shipping is easy-----last order I got 20% off. The best I have seen rescently is 10% and free shipping.
So on the bandsaw blades ---mine would run me about $20.00 per to my front door---they are 11' 6" long by 3/4 wide---10 tip


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 6, 2012)

Gary,
Did you build that stand, or did it come that way when you adopted it?  I saw a great little stand made from an inexpensive 2 drawer file cabinet, and just happen to have one floating round the shop, so either a stand like yours or repeurpose the file cabinet and see how that does.  I could put the pump and resevoir in the top drawer, spare blades, belts and special tools in the bottom.  Hmmmmm, looks like another project on the horizon.  The list keeps getting longer, and I am getting lazier i guess.  The list is well onto the second page and I'm still at the top of the first.... Oh well, job security, wait!!! I'm supposed to be retired what happened to slippers and a pipe???  Crap, missed the memo on that.
Bob


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 6, 2012)

Yup --- I built the stand--- I kinda went overboard buying steel but the extra weight sure makes it stable. I robbed the wheels off a furniture dolly---- didn't need it anyway.


----------



## xalky (Jul 6, 2012)

I like wheels. I gotta get some good wheels on my plasma table to move it around or outside when I need to. This is what I have going on in all 4 corners just some adjusters to level it out.



I want to put some kind of simple cam/lever action on each corner to raise and lower the wheels when I need to, and then just drop it back down on the adjusters. The table probably weighs close to 400lbs, 100lbs per corner. Anybody have a design idea for the lever action raise/lower mechanism for the wheels?? 

I was thinking about something like this:http://www.harborfreight.com/media/...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_14729.jpg


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 6, 2012)

Marcel you need to look at the top of this tread--------Burnriders post is they way to go. I have 3 of those on a tablesaw and it will lock it in place.


----------



## xalky (Jul 6, 2012)

I kinda have to do the opposite. I need the wheels to pick the legs off the floor for movement. I need seperate height adjustments on all4 corners when its parked. Its pretty critical to the correct alignment of the axis that the table be perfecly level when its in operation. Are the heighte adlustable on those?


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 7, 2012)

The only trick I would know would be to use a shim for adjustment. I will try to remember later today to get you a pic of the set-up I am using.
It's going to be 105 here today.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 7, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> Yup --- I built the stand--- I kinda went overboard buying steel but the extra weight sure makes it stable. I robbed the wheels off a furniture dolly---- didn't need it anyway.


Gary,
That was my biggest complaint with the HF bandsaw.  The stock stand is too flimsy and makes the saw prone to fall over.  Dumped it the first day and had to replace the run cap and repair the cover to use it the first time.  Boy was I ever ******.  Ah well, live and learn I always say.  That is definately a tough and stable stand so you can set it up and walk away and not worry about finding it layed over in the middle of the shop.  That would suck big time.  Thanks for the pics.  Did you post the materials list too?  That would help others to emulate your design and create one of their own too.  Thanks!!!
Bobber


----------



## xalky (Jul 7, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> The only trick I would know would be to use a shim for adjustment. I will try to remember later today to get you a pic of the set-up I am using.
> It's going to be 105 here today.


 My garage floor isn't the greatest. It can vary 1" on the length of that machine because theres a drain in the floor. The other consideration, is that when the x and y are accelerating, it'll jostle the machine considerably when its on casters.

I used to have this upright piano moving apparatus, once strapped to the piano, you could step on a bar that would raise the piano by levering the casters under the dolly. It was a slick simple setup. We used it to move stoves, refrigerators.etc...

10 mins later: I called my brother and he still has them. Either I'm gonna cannibalize it or copy the idea for the plasma table. I'll post pictures of it when i get it.

Marcel


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 7, 2012)

Maybe 2 fixed wheels on one end and a trailer hitch on the other then you could move your table with one of these or make something smaller to suit your needs.


----------



## xalky (Jul 7, 2012)

That could work.:thinking:


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's a how they look---- I just have them mounted to a 4x4x6.
If you like the dolly ideal I have one of them for moving a bandsaw --- Let me know and I can get you a pic of it-----just smaller


----------



## xalky (Jul 7, 2012)

You gotta check out this website. They have every type of caster imaginable. Prices aint bad either, especially if your looking for something unusual. I just ordered these for the plasma table. I think they'll do the job. They'll screw right into the 1/2-13 thread in place of the adjusters so I can still level the table. The wheel locks not only lock the wheel but they also lock the swivel at the same time, which should keep the table from jostling around when it's in operation... I'm gonna tack weld some little arms to the bottom of the stem so i can easily adjust the height by rotating the stem up/down into the the table leg. I think this is gonna work just dandy. 





http://www.castercity.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=3APA3X-ML&ReturnTo=../cm3a-stem.htm


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 15, 2018)

Check out Grizzlys Shop Fox - Heavy-Duty Mobile Base


----------

